# Shaky Front Legs...Is it Normal?



## Pryght (Apr 9, 2008)

Izzie is 12.5 weeks, and <u>when she is sitting</u>, her front legs shake...especially after a long walk, etc. Is this just muscle fatigue? Should I cut back on her walks? We currently take two walks per day, each about 20 minutes long.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

20 min walks/12.5 weeks??? I'd have it checked by the vet just to be on the safe side. I just can't imagine 20 min walks causing this in a young pup.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

20 minutes certainly shouldn't be causing muscle fatigue unless she had very little muscle tone when you got her. 

Are her legs shaking when she's lying down, while she's walking/standing or what?


----------



## Pryght (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow20 minutes certainly shouldn't be causing muscle fatigue unless she had very little muscle tone when you got her.
> 
> Are her legs shaking when she's lying down, while she's walking/standing or what?


They don't shake when she's lying down and standing...only when sitting. After taking a closer look, her shakes occur simultaneously with her panting...so I'm starting to think it's normal. I'll bring it up to the vet on Tuesday to be sure.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

That amount of exercise shouldn't be bothering her at all. It makes sense it may be along with her panting. Check with the vet if you need to be sure.

But DON'T back off on the exercise. No high impact or repetitive but other than that MOST GSD puppy owners tend to under rather than over exercise their puppies.

Keep in mind the older they get the further they can go, and the faster, and more time out.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx front legs move back n forth when she is panting while in a sit position. It is a normal muscle reaction, IMO and Onyx is muscled, and toned.


----------

